# Gerstner's teaching series on the WCF



## reaganmarsh (Aug 11, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

Ligonier has a download of John Getstner's teaching series on the WCF on deck for tomorrow's $5 Friday specials: http://www.ligonier.org/store/westminster-confession-of-faith-gerstner-download/

Enjoy!


----------

